# My homemade oil/water cooled pc



## geo36089

oil/water cooled setup if you want to know more post


----------



## malzmidx

Can we get an inside look? I want to see what it looks like inside there


----------



## geo36089

maybe I have kind of bin hush hush about it until I found that a company called grcooling making them for servers. but I have better cooling results. here is the pc tank in side the box 


the psu is in the oil now

I need to fix those pic after class upside down


----------



## geo36089

Realy I thought I was going to get a better response then that?


----------



## malzmidx

Lol its very nice and new. I wouldnt expect much of a response though. Ive had posts that only have 1 comment on them. Try putting it in cooling experiments or watercooling and im sure more will respond


----------



## hanshouban

I have kind of bin hush hush about it until I found that a company called grcooling making them for server


----------



## killerkenny

I thought this was very cool and nice temps also! What kinda prize tag are we looking at for this kind of cooling?


----------



## hartofwave

OP i plan to do this myself some time when the fish get a new tank, whats some advice i should have before i start?


----------

